# My girl has a bladder stone



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

Jazi is a four year old female. Diagnosed today with a bladder stone and bladder infection. she is on a special diet with Royal Canin SO only, plus an antibiotic twice a day for two weeks.
At the three week period I take her back in to see if the stone has decreased in size. My vet told me there are two types of stones, one that can be dissolved and the other needs surgery to remove. She also stated that it is not possible to tell which type of stone it is, so they try the special diet first. She loves the food so I am very happy about that. I don't like the ingredients in the food but if it helps get rid of the one stone, I am on it.

Does anyone have any comments from experience with this food or any other advice from your own experience with your Havi and bladder stones? Thanks


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Hav does not have bladder stones but my Bichon did. She had to have the surgery to remove them. They were able to analyze the stones, as well as some crystals in her urine. My vet then consulted with people at Hills dog food to come up with the food that would keep her urine at the proper ph. They decided on the Prescription Diet food called G/D. She stayed on this food for the rest of her life until she passed at 14 1/2 yrs. old. She never had any more bladder stones while she was on this food. I also gave her Prescription Diet treats because I did not want to give her anything to alter her urine ph. As much as we may not like foods that our vet may be selling it is sometimes the right thing to do to manage our pets health. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

*This is interesting.....thank for your comment*

My vet said, "unfortunately, we cannot determine if the stone is the type which dissolves or can only be removed by surger", so lets try the special diet first and check her in three weeks to see if the stone has become smaller". I need to check on this.

She did say she would be on the special diet the rest of her life. That is fine with me as long as she lives a healthy life on it. She got so excited when her food was brought out this morning. Getting the antibiotic pill into her is another matter. No way is she taking it by hand. I seem to have been successful hiding it in her food last night and this morning.
eace:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope that the diet dissolves the stone and your pup can avoid the surgery.


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

*Molly is adorable. She looks similar to my Jazi, only*

her white is more sable, and some of the black on her face is mixed with more of the sable now. Their color patterns are amazing, you never know what they will be.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

many urinary problems are due to lack of water in a pets food. Dr. Becker and I know Sabine do not recommend kibble prescription diets . They are lacking in water and quality. There are better alternatives. here http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/09/09/struvite-stones.aspx


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks like my Havi will be on a special diet to keep her urine at the proper pH level. Does anyone have a tried and true suggestion for treats that adhere to this diet either home made or commercial? 
She misses her treats from the coffee kiosk every Saturday, and we certainly do not want to disappoint her!
Thanks


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I used Hills Prescription diet treats when my Bichon had the same issues.


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

Wanted to share an update on my Havanese and the bladder stone. She has been treated with antibiotics for one month, and eating a special diet. First diet was Royal Canin kibble to dissolve the stone of unknown chemistry. She ate the food for one week then refused to eat. After three days, we took her to the vet and they put her on canned Science Diet Dissolution. Awful, beige stuff, sort of gelatinous, and smelled terrible. She loved it. At three weeks, they did a sonogram, stone was still there and the Dr. suggested we have it removed. My research into the subject said some stones take longer to dissolve, my vet agreed with me and we decided to do another round of antibiotics and keep her on the food. Six days ago she was checked, stone still there.

Dr. called yesterday and wanted to do a needle procedure to extract urine, and see what type of stone she had. During the procedure, she could not see a stone, looked all over, checked urethra, no stone. The vet came out of the procedure room carrying our girl with a huge smile and said, "its gone!" She said when the food finally works, it usually goes fast. We were thrilled beyond belief. 

So, she is to continue with the antibiotics for one month and the same diet, and at that time, they will do their last check up.
I hope this information helps others who are going through the same thing. We will find out for sure next week if the stone was a Struvite .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's fantastic news!!! So glad it resolved without surgery!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Yay, Jazi!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you mind me asking what Jaz was fed _before_ the stones were detected?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So happy that things turned out well!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Such good news. So glad there will be no surgery.


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

Deacon Blues said:


> Do you mind me asking what Jaz was fed _before_ the stones were detected?


She was on Earthborn Holistic Meadowfeast, which is organic lamb, no grain.
Plus I would mix in a little cooked carrot, or broccoli, with a 1/2 tsp. of flax oil. Sometimes I would add cooked turkey shavings (from making stock) or beef shavings. I also have natural dried liver treat, that I would cut up a few shavings and put on top of the food.

Jazi has a very small bladder and remarkable holding power. I suspect she may not have been drinking enough water, plus holding her urine for too many hours. I make sure now that she is going out every three hours. Plus I add water to the Science Diet canned food she will be on for the next three weeks, until one more check-up. We make sure she goes out right before being crated for the night, also.

My big concern now, is what to feed her after the final check up when she is taken off antibiotics and the special food. Not much info out there, seems no one is committing to what is the best food. I know my vet will want to put her on Science Diet or Royal Canin because that is what they sell. I am not a dog nutritionist, but I feel that food is crap.


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

Sandy Paws : I can't believe your dog is the image of our Jazi. Same markings, same color.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Jazi said:


> Sandy Paws : I can't believe your dog is the image of our Jazi. Same markings, same color.


You'll have to post a picture so I can see the resemblance.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

My Hav had a urinary infection (crystals, no stones, though) when he was 2 years old. He was on antibiotics 2X, and we kept having to go for a urinalysis. I figured he wasn't drinking enough, so to get him getting more fluid in him, I added chicken or turkey broth to his kibbles (we have since switched to raw). The vet also asked me to give him cranberry supplements. All these helped, and he has not have any urinary problems since.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some articles on urinary health

http://products.mercola.com/healthy...gn=20140226Z1&et_cid=DM41201&et_rid=438593317

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/articles/urinary-tract-health/

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/bladder-infections-and-stones-in-dogs/

http://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/1...s-and-urine-crystals-in-dogs-natural-approach

http://www.catinfo.org/#Prescription/Therapeutic_Diets_ scroll down to "prescription diets"

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/why-your-dog-doesnt-need-that-expensive-prescription-diet/


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

Right now, I cannot seem to figure out the upload process. I can send picture in an email, if you like.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Just found this thread as I searched for "Struvite". My 11 year old Libby has Struvite crystals in her urine but there are no bladder stones. 

Of course my vet wanted to put her on Royal Canin prescription food but thanks to Dave and Gabby on this thread I was able to make a different choice that my vet was still happy with. Libby did have a bladder stone in the past, so I will be proactive in her care.

One of Dave's links suggested the use of d,l-Methionine supplementation For acidifying the urine. She will take this twice daily and I will monitor her urine ph daily. She will stay on her Merrick grain free diet but I will switch to wet food only and try to increase her fluid intake any way I can. 

No way I am putting a dog on a food with the crappy ingredients Royal Canin uses, and don't even say the words Science Diet in my presence.

There are always alternatives.


----------

